# my 12" x 20 '



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

So now that i have a permanent space, i can really dig into this..

here goes my 12" x 20 foot. granted, there is still lots of wall... so it may get longer.

Here's a model house i put together today.. it looks kinda crappy but its my first time really trying to 'finish' a model. ... then there's the mountain, and the mountain today.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Do you have a track plan that you can post? Are you throwing it together as you go or are you following a plan?

Looks like you had lots of "lookers" but no posters:dunno: You really didnt provide much information at all for us to go by...

What scale is this, seems like ho scale obviously, Is this freelanced or are you going by an exact time period?? 

Kinda curious about your layout since you have a good chunk of workable area to build in


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Heck it doesn't look that bad, and you learn from mistakes right?









Maybe use a little wood putty for the spots around the windows and by the door.
Add from the inside, then paint it.
What is the spot on the roof? Weathering? If not shade it in to match the other color.

What is it made out of?

Add a chimney? (common household junk throw away items would make a chimney)
Add some gutters? (painted straws work)
Add a porch?

Is there a back and sides on the house or is it just the front part?
Transition the garage to the driveway too. 
If you do all of that add some weathering to the whole thing.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

12 inches? Limits any curves, right?


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

joed2323 said:


> Do you have a track plan that you can post? Are you throwing it together as you go or are you following a plan?
> 
> Looks like you had lots of "lookers" but no posters:dunno: You really didnt provide much information at all for us to go by...
> 
> ...



Okay, so, sorry about the lack of info.. Yeah, it's HO scale, it's VERY freelance, no real time period, in fact the Back to the Future Delorean is in there


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

big ed said:


> Heck it doesn't look that bad, and you learn from mistakes right?
> 
> View attachment 32439
> 
> ...


Wood putty, okay, cool, i tried to use glue but that backfired lol.
The spot on the roof is super glue that the tempra paint i WAS using wouldnt stick to. im gonna buy some acrylic today. 

It is made out of balsa wood and loc-tite super glue gel. i plan to add some other details a little later, maybe after i buy paint. 

Yes there are sides in the house, but they have no windows at the moment. i didnt realize you should put them in before you glue the walls up haha. which is why there is no back on it at the moment.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

*Picked up these two guys at the store today..*









Im thinking i'm gonna go with a military type theme for this thing.

i ordered a military hospital car off amazon last night.. yay gift cards!


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice layout! Looks like you have lots of room to play with, are you planning on going dc or dcc?
I kind of like dc for it's simplicity (and wiring) but if you have a big layout there is a lot more wiring and stuff to do...
Probably a good idea to make sure you have a run around loop if you have the space, I didn't and I wish I had so I didn't have to sit at the control panel all the time
The house looks good to me (i'm not a rivet counter) but would look awesome if you could fill in the gaps as suggested and maybe touch up the roof. What material did you use to make it with?
Thanks


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll probably fill it in. It's not 100% finished though. its just thin balsa wood with a balsa subframe. I may eventually go dcc if i can ever afford it, but I just run regular dc, with rail insulators and toggle switches for sepperate section loco control. right now i have the Circitron auto reversing unit to keep it from falling off the shelf haha.

the hospital car i ordered looks something like this one, i couldnt find the actual picture..


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

the track looks something like this right now, forgive the crappy use of ms paint. lol


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Looks good, I really should get a auto reverse for my shelf layout too before the inevitable happens
I say stick with dc for your set up, I love dc because you don't need the hassle of installing decoders for every train. Perhaps you could consider getting a 12v power supply and you could hook up some street lights. I used a 3v regulator with one of them to power some simple manual signals made with a couple of leds and a switch.
Looking cool, your'e building a wall mounted shelf layout right?


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

yep, wall mounted


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

If you like Army cars/engines - look up the Cox Armored Attack Express. It's what started me in this thing back when I was 6 years old.

http://ho-scaletrains.net/coxtrainsresource/id7.html


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

added a little trim board and repainted.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

sstlaure said:


> If you like Army cars/engines - look up the Cox Armored Attack Express. It's what started me in this thing back when I was 6 years old.
> 
> http://ho-scaletrains.net/coxtrainsresource/id7.html


thats a pretty cool set. ill be getting very similar stuff


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Picked this up at the antique store today for 35$. 

It's all here and in brand new shape hell of a deal


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

What you got the whole set for 35 dollars? Thats awesome! Looks like some nice rolling stock there, does the engine run?
Also that house looks great especially with the new paint, well done


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

trains galore said:


> What you got the whole set for 35 dollars? Thats awesome! Looks like some nice rolling stock there, does the engine run?
> Also that house looks great especially with the new paint, well done


the engine runs just like a new one


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Cool! Very nice! I really like shelf railroads! And it is a point to point! Just like a real railroad! Wow! Try not to overload on switches and sidings. I did mine at first with just a single line main from end to end, about 90' long. Been adding sidings and industries as I can and as make sense. I try to add them in pairs, cattle pens to meat packing, grain elevator to food processing, to give a reason for the railroad.


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Precisely!
All to easy to forget that all real railways have a purpose!
That said, part of joy of building a layout is that you can do whatever you want
By the way that looks like a cool train set you found! What make is it?


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

its the "Life-Like Diesel Thunder" set


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

SO the layout took a bit bit of a change today. I picked up this massive sack of trains at the antique store, so i'll be doing a 5 x 8 layout on the side, with a helix up to connect to the shelf.


----------

